# eep...my first post!



## smoothieboa (Jul 6, 2009)

These are just a few shots of my boa constrictor smoothie..He's quite the model. 
































He's my big boy, I love him like a kid, haha.. 
These were taken with my Nikon D40..


----------



## xmaxonx (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like #3 and #5. Just a thought, try using flash exposure compensation to make the pictures with flash a little more natural if you get what I'm saying. I'm not too good on critique though. Nice shots though.


----------



## jwayne721 (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful snake, I cant wait till my boas are that size


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 2, 2011)

hate  snakes but nice pictures:thumbup:


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a snake some day. Whats it like? Is he pretty chill as far as you can let him hang out on you? I heard Boa's are good ones but not sure if it would be to much for someone getting their first snake.

Also what are they like as a pet? They seem to know you at all or is it more just taking care of a cool snake.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 3, 2011)

I like snakes.  They are easy to take care.  They are really clean too cause when they eat, they eat the whole thing.  No messy crumbs LOL.

The messy part is keeping the mice to feed them and when their skin is peeling.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful snake. Lovely. I find it hilarious it hangs out in your back yard with you. Can you imagine some random gas  or telephone guy just showing up haha.


----------



## sharonh (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice snakes


----------



## jwayne721 (Mar 31, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> I've been thinking about getting a snake some day. Whats it like? Is he pretty chill as far as you can let him hang out on you? I heard Boa's are good ones but not sure if it would be to much for someone getting their first snake.
> 
> Also what are they like as a pet? They seem to know you at all or is it more just taking care of a cool snake.



If you are going to get a snake I always recommend starting with a ball python, they stay at a manageable size (max out around 5 ft) and unless treated poorly they always have great attitudes. If you feel you would want something a little bigger when its full grown go with a red tail boa pretty much the same thing as a ball python but they can get up to 8+ feet, and again as long as they are treated poorly they can be big teddy bears. For your first snake I would get a baby because there is nothing more rewarding than watching them grow and they can live upwards of 20+ years if kept properly, and yeah they typically know who you are, every time I turn the light on in my room they all pretty much come out to see whats going on, and for the most part love being held and taken out.

If you are going to get one just make sure you do your research because they all require different and fairly specific living conditions.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2011)




----------

